# Why you should listen to the Quixotic love I & II albums...



## sherief83 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to share that I've put many of the tracks I posted online over the last 6 years on Digital sale. I've actually gone through re mastering them and improving them for the release so you will be getting much better versions versus the older free releases. I'm going to include the track names and Vi threads over the last few years to check them out.


Quixotic Love II Album:

1- Vespucci: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/vespucci-a-romantic-music-story.51866/#post-3939561

2- The Forest Spirit: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-forest-spirit.50878/#post-3929284

3- God Creating space (Re mastered)

4- Delusions, Hope : http://vi-control.net/community/threads/journey-to-mars-delusions-hope.48933/#post-3900489

5- The four Crucifixion tracks: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...y-improved-over-all-sound.46303/#post-3881554


Quixotic Love I Album:


1-Love at the Stars : http://vi-control.net/community/threads/at-the-stars.34232/#post-3735730

2- Dreams at the Clouds: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/at-the-clouds.35636/

3- Warmth At the dusk woods: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/dusk-woods-hs.21873/

4- Adventures at the worlds of the Seas: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/at-the-world-of-the-seas.41131/#post-3822232

5- Voice at the Cold Desert: Remastered

6- Moments in Heaven : http://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-moments-in-heaven-update-7-14-done.28877/#post-3720787


The two Albums are available via many services such as

- iTunes/ Apple Music ( https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/sherief-abraham/id953608069)

- Google play (https://play.google.com/store/music/artist/Sherief_Abraham?id=Ae3uhze5jymkgfqbkkb23rfewle&hl=en )

- Amazon MP3 (https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_srch_drd_B00R9K4RGW?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=Sherief%20Abraham&index=digital-music&search-type=ss )

- Spotify

- Cd baby

And many more!

Quixotic love I
Quixotic love II


----------



## sherief83 (Apr 27, 2016)

Updated Main thread. Sorry for the Bump!


----------



## higgs (Apr 29, 2016)

Just bought both on iTunes. 

Fantastic. Worth every cent.


----------



## sherief83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you Higgs! I really appreciate it!


----------



## sherief83 (May 1, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Great news. Bought the first album a while ago, love it. This will also be a instant buy. Wonderful music, and the second album included fortunately God Creating space.  Thank you.



Thank you very much! appreciate it! and I did put it in just for you Sir! so thank you!


----------

